# Daten auslesen!?



## CrashStyle (30. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Computerfreaks,

Kennt ihr ein Programm wo ich z.b. auslesen kann wie viele betrieb stunden mein festplatte hat usw. lauter solche sachen, würde mich mal interessieren.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## 7of9 (30. September 2007)

Die Frage ist nicht sonderlich konkret. Insofern Deine Festplatte S.M.A.R.T.  unterstützt, kannst Du sicherlich einige Paramter auslesen. Ob ein Betriebsstundenzähler auch zu den Paramtern gehört, und ob dieser auch angezeigt oder nur für den Hersteller zur Vergung steht weiss ich so ad hoc nicht. Ich nutze gerne den SMART Explorer um den Gesamtstatus der Platten im Auge zu behalten die das unterstützen. Viele von den zahlreichen Systemauflistungswerkzeugen (AIDA32 & Co.) zeigen einige Parameter auch einzeln an.

Wirklich aussagekräftig ist das aber nicht immer - der Gesamtstatus meine Seagate-Platten (Barracuda V) wird beispielsweise schon immer auf 43% eingeschätzt, aber da wird halt irgendein Wert falsch interpretiert.


HTH


----------



## CrashStyle (30. September 2007)

Ja sowas mein ich um Parameter auszulesen! Wo kann ich die tools bekommen?


----------



## 7of9 (30. September 2007)

Zum Beispiel mit HDD Health v2.1 Build 159 oder so?! (Kenne das Tool nicht)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: 

elgooG |  Google

:eek:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:eek:


----------



## CrashStyle (30. September 2007)

Danke habs im Everest Ultimate nachgeschaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

